# Why do only egg yolks and not whole eggs get used in a coconut - pecan frosting?



## calicat (Dec 21, 2008)

Can someon explain why we waste 4 egg whites in a coconut - pecan frosting for a German Sweet Chocolate cake instead of using 2 whole eggs?
Does the egg yolks give a flavor, consistency, color that whole eggs would detract from? I hate to experiment because the loss could be expensive.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 21, 2008)

It would change the flavor and consistency, yes. And color too for that matter, although that is not as big a deal.
You can store and even freeze the egg whites if you wish to avoid wasting them. But being the season for egg nog, you can also use them in there. If the recipe calls for 4 egg yolks mixed up and 4 egg whites whipped, just use 6 egg whites whipped up to thin it out some without detracting from the taste.


----------



## miniman (Dec 21, 2008)

The egg whites don't need to be wasted. You can make a mereingue (sp?) or just have scrambled eggs with the whites or use them to brush on pastries when baking.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 21, 2008)

When I make Challah bread I end up with two egg whites. I thin them with 1-2 T of water and brush them on the bread to give some color and to hold the sesame and poppy seeds. I then keep them covered in the fridge and use them for the same thing on my Italian bread. I've kept them for over a week in a bowl sealed with plastic wrap with no ill effects. I bake bread so frequently that they never go to waste.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 21, 2008)

My Creme brulee's and hollandaise sauce, among other things call for just the yolks.  Then I have cake recipes that call for extra (or only) egg whites.  So, I just through the whites into containers, mark on top the date and how many and then pull them out when I need them.  If I am using the whites and have a couple of yolks I will make hollandaise or a custard for dessert.  I rarely waste either part of the egg!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 21, 2008)

For yolks, there is always a sunshine cake. For whites, there is always angel food cakes.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, y'all!  There's always Forgotten Cookies.  Really tasty and how easy can they get?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great idea Katie!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 22, 2008)

Katie, thanks so much for this wonderful memory!!! My Mom used to make these and called them Polka Dot Meringues.  She only used chocolate chips, no nuts.  They were always a big hit!.


----------

